# Spinning-storing fleece



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Hope everyone is doing well and having a lot of fiber fun.

I was given many large bags of alpaca fleece. I am wondering if anyone has stored fleece in those storage vacuum bags that compact and takes the air out. I want to store them in a way that takes up much less space but am not sure if that will ruin the fiber.

Any thoughts or experience? Thank you.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Just make sure it is dry - absolutely no moisture - and if not cleaned, try not to let it get too hot


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

I had lambs wool stored in vacuum bags for 3 years while we we stationed in Germany. Little extra washing and it was perfect.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Works fine


----------



## Rita Rug (Mar 27, 2015)

I have received purchased 4 oz. roving in those bags. ... it wasn't squishy mail! Felt more like a thin book, lol! Puffed up just fine, airy and nice.


----------



## Spindoctor (Sep 6, 2016)

Absolutely clean and dry. Keep the fiber in the same environment you would live in (no hot attics or cold garages). House basement are usually OK.


----------



## knitwitty (Feb 6, 2013)

My roving was stored in those until I had it spun. I did throw in some lavender just to make sure no moths were in there. It fluffed up just fine.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you all....that is what I will do. I need some space saved until I get to it.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Lucky you.... Alpaca can be dusty. Take them out side to air out shake shake and shake again then put them in the bags. You can add some lavender to the bags or cedar disks I bought some small ones and they work great. Those bags are great.


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

Make sure you label the fleeces really well. You don't want to be spinning from one animal and then start spinning from another one as the color will change.


----------



## jbenedict (Mar 16, 2011)

I have about 10 pounds of llama fiber that I am taking to a mill this week to have processed. It has been stored for a long time in the pillowcases it came in, in a plastic tub with lavender. The mill I found has been operating for about a year in Guthrie, Oklahoma, a small family owned business called Oklahoma Mini Mill. I had intended to do all this work myself but not happening. I am so excited to have found this facility.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

jbenedict said:


> I have about 10 pounds of llama fiber that I am taking to a mill this week to have processed. It has been stored for a long time in the pillowcases it came in, in a plastic tub with lavender. The mill I found has been operating for about a year in Guthrie, Oklahoma, a small family owned business called Oklahoma Mini Mill. I had intended to do all this work myself but not happening. I am so excited to have found this facility.


That's great for you. Truthfully, I wouldn't mind going that route. What is pictured is only part of it all. Please post a picture of the result....would be nice to see.


----------



## jbenedict (Mar 16, 2011)

I will post a picture when I get it back. When I spoke with the Mini Mill owner he said their turn around is really quite short. Fingers are crossed.


----------



## Liz at Furze (Jun 24, 2012)

As long as it's clean, vac bags are great. I've used them for both fleece and yarn. Lucky you


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

katrapp said:


> Make sure you label the fleeces really well. You don't want to be spinning from one animal and then start spinning from another one as the color will change.


Each bag given to me has the name of the Alpaca it came from. So cute.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

A spinner I buy yarn from, always lists the fiber or fiber mix and sometimes the name of the animal on her labels. While I know none of the animals I enjoy knowing if it was made from the fleeces of Minnie and Jack. Adds a little extra bit of fun and for me gratitude to using the yarn.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

KateLyn11 said:


> A spinner I buy yarn from, always lists the fiber or fiber mix and sometimes the name of the animal on her labels. While I know none of the animals I enjoy knowing if it was made from the fleeces of Minnie and Jack. Adds a little extra bit of fun and for me gratitude to using the yarn.


I do, too. I love seeing the animal's name on the bag of fleece...it adds fun and gratitude to the alpaca who provided his fleece.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

If you store the fiber air tight make sure it is in a climate controlled storage area because even though it feels dry it will sweat and cause condinsation on the inside of the bags which is not good for the fiber.


----------

